# Escambia and Choctawhatchee River cats



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Florida Panhandle Rivers are sure getting some attention from the big cat folks. A couple of very nice flatheads were caught over the weekend by C.A.T.S. club members with rod/reel ,and we have that monster 120.35 lb blue caught a fews days ago in the lower Choctawhatchee on a trotline. Congratulations are in order for all these folks who pursue the big cat sport.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

The guy with the giant blue is a cousin of mine, he catches some monsters down there. He also knows where the giant shellcrackers are too.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried escambia Friday night and didn't get a nibble. Too soon for the only tricks I know I guess.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Those rod/reel guys are probably wishing the man with the big blue on a trotline would have let it go. River raper is what I have been called in the past.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> The guy with the giant blue is a cousin of mine, he catches some monsters down there. He also knows where the giant shellcrackers are too.


He mentioned shellcrackers were his speciality for many years. Started fishing cats just a few years ago and I believe he said this was his 35th cat over 20 pounds. He has a commercial license to sell catfish which he does. 

Buddy and I visited SteelField today by water to check on some property. Did a little fishing too and got a so-so mess.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Stupid to killl the big blues. Nothing short of ignorant.

Nice job to the rodnreel guys.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Those rod/reel guys are probably wishing the man with the big blue on a trotline would have let it go. River raper is what I have been called in the past.


Always someone out there who think they own the fishery and know it all. :thumbdown: Trot line and bush hooks have been a way of life for generations of people who use river resources. That's not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> He mentioned shellcrackers were his speciality for many years. Started fishing cats just a few years ago and I believe he said this was his 35th cat over 20 pounds. He has a commercial license to sell catfish which he does.
> 
> Buddy and I visited SteelField today by water to check on some property. Did a little fishing too and got a so-so mess.


 Yeah he sells them commercially, but I don't think a cat that big would be any good. Give me the 3-5 pounders any day.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> Yeah he sells them commercially, but I don't think a cat that big would be any good. Give me the 3-5 pounders any day.


Exactly!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Yeah he sells them commercially, but I don't think a cat that big would be any good. Give me the 3-5 pounders any day.



Agree.... but I suppose it all depends on ones personal perspective and experiences. To each his/her own. But I would like to eat a bit of big catfish to see what it taste like myself. Have read some say they are fine and some say otherwise. Again, it's a personal thing I guess.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

IMO, if its legal to keep a big fish go for it, it is no different than killing a big buck that could have bred a bunch of does and passed his genes on instead of being dead and hanging over someone's fireplace.

As far as eating big cats the big one we cleaned and ate a couple years ago was good as long as you trimmed all the fat off the meat. I tried a piece with some fat I missed and it was awful.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> IMO, if its legal to keep a big fish go for it, it is no different than killing a big buck that could have bred a bunch of does and passed his genes on instead of being dead and hanging over someone's fireplace.
> 
> As far as eating big cats the big one we cleaned and ate a couple years ago was good as long as you trimmed all the fat off the meat. I tried a piece with some fat I missed and it was awful.




Awful ain’t the word. It takes a lot of work and waste to get that red meat off of a blue but what your left with is excellent - but - not worth it IMO.
FIL is at the cabin this week and he’s been having fun catching catfish on the falling water. Better believe he ain’t throwing none of them back!


----------

